# P230 vs P232 Trigger Return Spings



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a P230 SS, excellent condition.

The Trigger Return Spring left during the last cleaning so I ordered a new one (Brownells) that was clearly marked for a P232. I *assumed* it would fit. Well, guess what? _It doesn't._

When I compared a buddy's 232 to my 230 I found out why. On the 232, the hole in the frame, where one end of the spring goes into, is relieved on the back side (where the magazine passes by) *but NOT on the 230*. Thus the 232 spring won't seat in on the 230. Thus my 230 doesn't work.

So, any sources for the 230 parts? I know they're getting pretty old.

Thanks,
Spike12


----------

